
How Student Loan Debt Is Destroying Marriages - paulpauper
https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/how-student-loan-debt-is-destroying-marriages
======
remotecool
Well,

Not everybody needs to go to an expensive college. You can get a great
education for a fraction of the cost from a community college.

